# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cấu hình thế này gắn 9600gt được không nhỉ ?

## xuantruong.seo

cấu hình máy mình thế này:
main:t5ld2-tvm se/s ( rev 1.xx )
chipset: i945p/pl/g/gz
cpu: intel pentium d 3.00 ghz 
nguồn: noname
tiện cho mình hỏi luôn cấu hình như trên thì có dùng đươc core 2 duo không nhỉ ?

----------


## taitrochoifree11

cấu hình của bạn hoàn toàn sử dụng được card đồ họa 9600gt ( trên lý thuyết thì sử dụng được ) . nhưng với cấu hình của bạn sử dụng bộ nguồn noname thì trong thời gian bạn sử dụng thì card đồ họa sẽ sớm chia tay với bạn đó .

bạn chú ý lần sau bạn muốn hỏi về vấn đề nào đó thì post đúng vào box hỏi đáp nhé

----------


## minhdo1213

theo bạn 9600 thì nên dùng 1gb hay chỉ 512mb là đủ rồi ?

----------


## trungvu

mình hiện tại đang xài 2 loại dòng card đồ họa : 1 là 9800gtx , 1 là 9600gt .

đối với dòng 9600gt thì mình xài loại card 1gb . dòng đó là dòng của asus
( en9600gt/di/1gd3 ) . 

còn dòng 9800 thì mình xài loại 512mb cũng của asus luôn ( en9800gtx + dk top /htdi/512m ) 

về phía mình thì mình khuyên bạn nên dùng loại card 512mb vì 2 thằng này xung nhịp như nhau nhưng mình lưu ý tùy theo hảng xung nhịp của loại 1gb sẽ cao hơn . còn mình xài thì mình thấy xung nhịp của hai dòng card 512mb và 1gb là như nhau là 600mhz ( xung này cho dòng tiết kiệm điện 54 wats , xung của dòng 96 wats được gia tăng sức mạnh đáng kể là 650mhz )

----------


## khaseven

nguồn thì mình mua collermaster 460w đã đủ chưa bạn ?

----------


## galuoi92

mà cái diễn đàn này buồn thế nhỉ ? 1 câu hỏi mỗi 1 người trả lời

----------


## antkingdo

> mà cái diễn đàn này buồn thế nhỉ ? 1 câu hỏi mỗi 1 người trả lời


không phải là có mỗi người trả lời .mà thường nếu ai có chung cùng quan điểm với người đã trả lời rồi thì họ cũng ko muốn post thêm những câu nói tương tự làm gì nữa .

riêng cái model bạn đưa .mình tìm khắp mà không thấy .không hiểu là bạn mua máy ở đâu .hãng máy tính nào .tên main ra sao .bạn có thể post thêm thông tin để mình trả lời cho chắc chắn

----------


## zomplus

máy tính này là của em mình mua nên cũng kô biết nó được mua ở đâu nhưng cái main p5ld2-tvm-se s đó là của asus với lại đó là hàng oem nên search trên trang chủ asus cũng kô có. vậy nên mình cũng kô biết liệu cái main này có driver cho win vista kô

----------


## baobinhtb

để anh em vô bàn luận thêm xôm tụ mình cung cấp thông số mainboard của chủ topic để biết rõ hơn : 

- intel 945p/g chipset 
- intel lga775 pentium 4 cpu 
- intel® core™2 extreme / core™2 duo ready
- dual-core cpu ready 
- fsb 1066/800/533 
- ddr2 667/533/400 
- rtl8111b pcie gbit lan 



cpu : 
lga775 socket for intel® core™2 extreme / core™2 duo / pentium® extreme / pentium® d / pentium® 4 / celeron® d processors
intel® em64t / eist / hyper-threading technology
new power design supports intel® next generation 04b/04a & 05b/05a cpu 

*only pcb r2.0(or higher) support intel® core™2 processor

chipset :
intel 945p/g
intel ich7

front side bus : ( bus hỗ trợ cpu ) : 1066/800/533 mhz 

memory ( ram ) : 
4 x dimm, max. 4gb, ddr2 667/533/400, non-ecc, un-buffered memory
dual channel architecture ( hỗ trợ công nghệ dual channel nhưng không hỗ trợ ram sữa lỗi ) 

expansion slots :
1 xpci-e x16 
2 xpci-e x1 
3 xpci 

storage/raid : 
intel ich7 southbridge: 
1 x ultradma 100/66/33 
4 x serial ata (3gb/s) 

audio :
adi1986a 6-ch audio codec
jack sensing and enumeration
s/pdif out interface 

lan :
rtl8111b pci-e gb lan controller 

usb :
6 usb2.0 ports 

overclocking features :
sfs (stepless frequency selection): from 100mhz up to 450mhz at 1mhz increment
asus peg link
vcore: adjustable cpu voltage at 0.025 v increment
asus ezflash
adjustable fsb/ddr ratio. fixed pci/pcie frequencies.
4-step dram voltage control
asus c.p.r.(cpu parameter recall) 

other asus special features :
asus q-fan 

back panel i/o ports :
1 x parallel
1 x serial
1 x ps/2 keyboard
1 x ps/2 mouse
1 x audio i/o
1 x rj45 
1 x s/pdif out (coaxial)
4 x usb

internal i/o connectors :
2 x usb connector supports additional 4 usb ports
cpu / chassisx2 / power fan connectors
24-pin atx power connector
4-pin atx 12v power connector
ide led connector, power led connector
chassis intrusion
cd audio in
game/midi connector
front panel audio connector .

bios :
4 mb flash rom, ami bios, pnp, dmi2.0, wfm2.0, sm bios 2.3, asus ez flash, asus crashfree bios 2, asus mylogo2 .

form factor :
atx 12"x 7.5" (30.5 cm x 19 cm) 

mình ghi thông tin chi tiết chứ trong cuốn sách của nó còn rất nhiều . có đứa em họ hiện giờ đang xài mainboard dòng này nên mình cung cấp cho anh em được rõ hơn để hỗ trợ

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

chính xác rồi .mình cũng tìm thấy model này :

----------


## danseoit

bộ nguồn bạn định mua đã đủ xài cho cấu hình bạn đang dùng và đáp ứng được cho dòng card bạn định mua . nhưng mình góp ý bạn nên mua bộ nguồn có công suất thực từ 500w trở lên để đỡ tốn kém cho việc nâng cấp sau này và dễ dàng cho các tác vụ hoạt động của máy một cách trơn tru mà không sợ tụt điện năng

----------


## 0964059802

bạn dùng phần mềm gì để xem max memory của ram vậy ? 

max temperature của core dual và core 2 dual là nhiêu vậy bạn ?

----------


## xuyenchi05

với cái main như vậy thì bây h cắm max là con 9600gt này hay là vẫn hơn được ?

----------


## Nlseo01

> với cái main như vậy thì bây h cắm max là con 9600gt này hay là vẫn hơn được ?



chỉ sợ bạn không đủ nhiệt thôi chứ bạn sài cái 1gb đảm bảo hết chê .nhưng khuyến cáo là nên sử dụng nguồn 450w trở nên .

đây bạn chơi con này .tôi vẫn mơ ước mà chưa có điều kiện để sử dụng

----------


## anhngoctmy

nâng lên con 5770 kia thì chắc phải nâng luôn cả cái cpu mất kô có khi nghẽn cổ chai chết

----------


## ngobaolac

bạn chú ý khi nâng card đồ họa nhé nếu như bạn nâng mà không đủ nguồn thì không nói nhưng chipset cử lý trên main của bạn mà nó không đáp ứng được thì nó kéo theo cả hệ thống ỳ xuống . bạn phải phối hợp nhịp nhàng giữa cpu , ram , vga card ( card đồ họa ) và mainboard ( một máy mạnh không thể thiếu 1 cơ thể khỏe mạnh )

----------

